# Deep Frying Turkey with Lou Ana Oil?



## budz (Nov 28, 2005)

I usually use Wesson with peanut oil but for Christmas I thought I would try the Lou Ana pure peanut oil.
It's more expensive but worth a try if it makes the bird taste better.
What I'm wondering is how long of a shelf life does this oil have and how many birds can I do with it.
I filter my oil twice, once with a pump that comes with course cheesecloth then again with fine cheesecloth.
I thought maybe someone here has used Lou Ana and could give me some pointers.

Best,

budz


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't see a difference really. I don't fry a lot of foods myself, but, use it when doing the fried turkey. No particular reason, it's just that I was told to use the peanut oil.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't think the oil will make much of a difference as long as the oil you use has a high enough smoke point.  I've fried turkeys with peanut oil and other oils.  They always taste great.

Well filtered, you should get 2-3 uses from your oil.  Store the used oil in a cool dark place to maximize shelf life.


----------

